# Memory buy list?



## jimdoc (Jun 1, 2018)

Are there any lists or websites with current buy prices for memory?

I just got 8 Samsung 32GB PCL 8500R in an IBM server. Hoping there are more like that as I have some more to pick up yet. I see them on Ebay for $100 to $200 each, but was wondering what they are worth without Ebaying them, as I quit selling on Ebay.


----------



## denim (Jun 1, 2018)

Hey Jim,

Try http://www.keystonememory.com. The contact there is Craig.... 
[email protected]
[email protected]

I sell to these guys fairly often now. They will send you a check, or they also do paypal. If you send them a list of memory and/or cpu's you want to sell Craig will get back to you with prices.
I prefer the paypal method as I usually get paid the same day that I send the package, if sent early enough in the day for them to fit in the paypal payment.
Hope this helps.
Dennis


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 1, 2018)

Thanks Dennis.

They are close enough that I could drive over. I will wait to see what I get in the rest of the load.

Jim


----------



## anachronism (Jun 1, 2018)

I'd be interested to see what they offer before you do the deal Jim.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 1, 2018)

anachronism said:


> I'd be interested to see what they offer before you do the deal Jim.




Will do.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 1, 2018)

I messed up dismantling this one. It is one of these, except has a single processor (still don't know the speed);

https://www.ebay.com/itm/IBM-Power7-P740-Server-8205-E6D-w-16GB-RAM-amp-Dual-Processors-/263554119881?epid=1251370235&hash=item3d5d0cb8c9%3Ag%3ADm0AAOSw3jBarFcR&nma=true&si=VtKDV8xKM0wi4CN28lZM4Cw6hzg%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

But I could not tell what it was before I took it all apart. When I saw the 8 32 GB memory sticks it got my attention. All the other servers were from around 2005, and were nothing special, so those are just scrap. Parts seem to sell good, so all is not lost. And I may get a few more in a week or two.


----------



## anachronism (Jun 1, 2018)

That's cool Jim. Still interested. 

Jon


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 11, 2018)

First I sent a questions through the website contact, and after a week no response. Then I sent the questions to the [email protected] address last Friday, and no response.
I guess I will try calling him tomorrow.


----------



## denim (Jun 11, 2018)

Jim,

Keystone Memory is most interested in PC3/DDR3 memory. I have no idea what you have but they buy all the PC3/DDR3 memory I have, and any i3, i5, i7 cpu's I send to them.

Generally speaking their prices go along these lines.....

1g PC3 desktop/laptop memory $ 1.50 ea
2g PC3 desktop/laptop memory $ 5.00 ea
4g PC3 desktop/laptop memory $ 15.00 ea
8g PC3 desktop/laptop memory $ 30.00 ea

i3 cpu's $5.00 - $35.00 depending on model
i5 cpu's $ 10.00 - $75.00
i7 cpu's $ 20.00 - $150.00

I don't know how old your stuff is but the boys at Keystone seem to be most interested in newer stuff ie: PC3 memory and i3,5,7 cpu's. 

It bums me out that you have not heard back from Keystone, not even a denial. Trust me, Craig will sip his morning coffee tomorrow reading a pointed email from me! 

I have attached a fairly recent price list from Keystone. I will caution you though, the prices they actually pay will be slightly less than shown on the list. However, after you send them a list of what you have, they will get back to you with prices and a purchase order. 

Dennis

View attachment NEW Keystone Memory Pricing[3988].pdf


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 12, 2018)

Well I guess if you cant get any reply there's no need in me trying either.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 12, 2018)

I called Craig today and he said he will get back to me with a price.
I will let you know what he offers for the 8 Samsung 32GB PCL 8500R.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 13, 2018)

Still waiting for Craig's call, I am starting to think he just doesn't like me.


----------



## denim (Jun 13, 2018)

jimdoc said:


> Still waiting for Craig's call, I am starting to think he just doesn't like me.



So sorry Jim. I will not be advising the use of Keystone Memory anymore. He (Craig) has made me look bad and that is unacceptable. If he doesn't want your business he should have the decency to let you know.
Time to move on to another buyer.

Sorry I led you down the wrong road.

Dennis


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 13, 2018)

Dennis,

No worries from me, if he treats you right, by all means deal with him. He didn't make you look bad, he made himself look bad. He probably lost a lot of business.

If you can find a better place to deal with, that would make you more money, then forget all about Keystone.

It would have been nice to have a local place to deal with, but no big deal. As much as I hate Ebay, it looks like that will be the best place to sell?


Jim


----------



## anachronism (Jun 14, 2018)

Probably not. Post a clear pic of the memory showing the IBM sticker clearly would you?


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 14, 2018)

anachronism said:


> Probably not. Post a clear pic of the memory showing the IBM sticker clearly would you?



Jon,

Here are some pics.

The riser card # is 00E2097
Also have Processor VRM card # 00E7162
12 x channel Dual Port adapter # 00E0646 (2BDA)
System Backplane # 00E0807

And other parts from the IBM Power7 720 8202 E4D, that are not pictured.

Do you know how I can tell what the processor is without removing the heatsink?

Thanks. Jim


----------



## anachronism (Jun 14, 2018)

Trade price on the RAM is about $150 each but that's trade price to "sell" of course- it might be (well probably will be) a little off the wall for Keystone because it isn't instantly flippable. 

They don't tend to stock anything that requires an effort to bounce out the next day if required. 

There will be an IBM part number on the main board - that details the type of processor that's on the board Jim. Assuming the proc is soldered on?

One thing to add. This RAM isn't used for IBM one heck of a lot. There aren't that many servers out there like this. Would probably be best sold as the generic part which is effectively ebay pricing. 

Either way you've got a good margin there mate even if a stockist gives you $60 each for them.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 14, 2018)

I don't know if the processor is soldered on or not. The heat sink looks like you need a long allen key to reach down in the hole on the top to remove it. I have seen processors for sale on this site;
http://www.vibrant.com/store/Search.aspx?SearchTerms=ibm%20power7
so I am guessing they are not soldered on.


----------



## anachronism (Jun 14, 2018)

Vibrant are a proper IBM dealer- we have dealt with them a few times over the years. They can command high prices because of their test and purchase procedures plus the market they have.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 14, 2018)

Some sold as high as 260 a stick on ebay. Yeah, I know where I'd be listing them. Don't want the hassle? I'll sell them for you 50/50!


----------



## anachronism (Jun 15, 2018)

silversaddle1 said:


> Some sold as high as 260 a stick on ebay. Yeah, I know where I'd be listing them. Don't want the hassle? I'll sell them for you 50/50!



I'll refine your product for 50/50 you good with that? lol probably not.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 15, 2018)

anachronism said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> > Some sold as high as 260 a stick on ebay. Yeah, I know where I'd be listing them. Don't want the hassle? I'll sell them for you 50/50!
> ...



You kill me!!!


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 15, 2018)

I am open to offers to buy, then you can flip them. For the right price I will throw in other parts as a bonus. I have an Ebay seller right near me that I have bought a bunch of stuff from. I think he takes 40%.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 16, 2018)

I posted them on Craigslist, just for the hell of it, and got this response within thirty minutes from John Allen;

"Still available for sale?" 

I answered Yes. 

Then he responded;
" I'm glad you still have it and i was hoping if you can accommodate a check payment, i will wait till check clears from your bank before pick up,kindly provide your full name,address and phone number so that i can overnight the payment to you." 

I answered No thanks, I'll pass.

I expect to hear from a few more people from Uganda wanting my memory from Craigslist.


----------



## Geo (Jun 17, 2018)

What? He didn't need your bank account number and birthday too? :-D


----------



## denim (Jun 21, 2018)

Jim,

I contacted Craig regarding another shipment of memory to him and I asked him if he ever got in contact with you regarding your server memory and this is what he said.

"We are pretty stocked up on that memory that he had and yes, the price he was looking for was a bit high. It wasn’t really a deal for us."

I had mentioned that I had no idea what your expectations were for price and that I thought the ebay price was a bit steep.

Looks like you might have to go the Ebay route afterall, unfortunately.

Dennis


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 21, 2018)

denim said:


> Jim,
> 
> I contacted Craig regarding another shipment of memory to him and I asked him if he ever got in contact with you regarding your server memory and this is what he said.
> 
> ...



I didn't give him a price or any idea of what I wanted for it. I asked him what they would pay and he said he would get back to me with a price and never did. He won't be getting them anyway now. Next week I will be picking up the rest and see what I get. Then I will figure out what I am going to do with it.

Jim


----------



## denim (Jun 21, 2018)

Yeah, I don't know where he got the idea of your price. At any rate, he won't be getting any more referrals from me. I hope you do well with what you end up getting from the rest.

Dennis


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 23, 2018)

Sold it locally from the Craigslist ad. Should be getting more Monday.


----------



## denim (Jun 23, 2018)

Glad to hear you got it sold. Hope you did well with it.

Dennis


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 23, 2018)

I got $500 for the memory in the riser card, and sold a few power supplies for $240.
I think that was fair and the guy is very close by.
Still have the system backplane and some other parts that I will see if he is interested in next time.


----------



## denim (Jun 23, 2018)

8) With more to come in on Monday too 8)


----------

